# Cancelling bonkers.ie and choosing Energia loyalty offer



## iamaspinner (16 Jan 2020)

A few days ago I switched electricity provider through bonkers.ie. I am still inside the 14 day cooling period. Today I received a call from the Energia loyalty team and they made me 2 offers to stay with them.

1. 35% discount

2. 20% discount and €100 credit

I would like to take one of these offers. Which option would you go for? I am leaning towards option number 2 (cash in hand). I have a night meter and last year I used just under 4000 units but the previous it was over 4000.

Has anyone ever cancelled something contracted via bonkers.ie? Which one would I contact first, bonkers.ie to cancel or Energia to take up one of these offers?


----------



## yildun (20 Jan 2020)

HI make sure that the company you switched to is made aware that you are canceling the switch and make sure  that Energia have  NOT released your MRN number to the new company  via ESB Networks    and then just accept the Energia offer you want   Let them sort it out  Bonkers are not involved at this stage    Let Energia take the strain    I went through something like this with Energia  found them helpfull


----------



## ALEXA (26 Jan 2020)

Last year I too was going to switch from Energia to another supplier and within days was phoned by an Energia rep offering me the option to remain on my 33% discounted deal for another year which I accepted. She said that Energia would take care of the cancellation so I had nothing to do and shortly received a cancellation confirmation letter from the supplier I had intended to switch to. Your offer of 35% discount is a good one but you have to weigh it up against the second option. Like you I have night saver rate and use a lot of units in winter. I intend contacting Energia again later this year when my discounted period expires and asking for a further discount. If you don't ask you don't get!!!


----------



## iamaspinner (26 Jan 2020)

Thank you for the replies. I went for the 2nd offer.

I rang Energia first to say OK to their offer. They said I should contact the other company myself to cancel. I rang Bonkers first though, who said no problem. I followed up with an email to Bonkers and another to the other company, all within the 14 day period. The latter said they had already cancelled it.

I have since received a bill from Energia for just over a month's usage and a "sorry you're leaving" email from them, most likely automated. It looks like the whole process has sort of reset the dates of my contract. I'll have to keep an eye for that and for the €100 credit I have not received yet. Last time round they applied it on the second or third bill.

I'll post again if something's worth reporting.


----------



## Leo (27 Jan 2020)

ALEXA said:


> and within days was phoned by an Energia rep offering me the option to remain on my 33% discounted deal for another year which I accepted.



The only problem with this approach is that it encourages providers to keep gouging existing customers rather than offer loyal customers the same deals as new. With that you need to keep going through the whole process of at least threatening to move each time you renew.


----------



## impop (17 Feb 2020)

I would agree with ALEXA especially if you're on a night saver meter too. 
The problem wit the 20% discount is that we don't how cold it will be this year so worst case scenario with 35% discount is that you'll spend the same. If you chose the 20% and increase consumption those 100 quid might be shorter than the 15% difference. 
Hope that makes sense

Curiously enough, I renewed my contract last week with Energia. I'm at 29% discount and they told me I'm maxed out (obviously it's not true considering what I read here)


----------



## margaret1 (23 Mar 2020)

Curiously enough, I renewed my contract last week with Energia. I'm at 29% discount and they told me I'm maxed out (obviously it's not true considering what I read here)
[/QUOTE]

I also phoned to renew my contract and offered 29% discount. It is still a good offer IMO


----------



## ALEXA (28 Mar 2020)

I contacted Energia just as my deal was coming to an end and they phoned me a few days later. They didn't let me stay on my old 33% discount but offered me 27% instead. I didn't commit to it on the phone but asked them to e-mail the offer so that I could compare the unit price with other suppliers. I found a slightly cheaper unit price with Panda Power and a credit of €100 so went with this. Will check around next year as it pays to do this.


----------



## elcato (30 Mar 2020)

I contacted Energia a month before the 1 year was up and while they said they'd be in touch they didn't actually do so till I switched and even then they said contact them urgently rather than them actually contacting me. I switched to Panda Power anyway.


----------



## fidelcastro (2 Apr 2020)

With Energia on dual fuel 35% discount.  Happy and content. In credit due to level paying and the mild winter , lower gas usage. 1yr contract finished, here we go again.

Could only get 20pc discount  from energia, and then haggled again , and some more  to get gas boiler service with final offer. They would not offer their latest new customer offerring to me, despite never missing a single bill in c.27yrs of utility "exposure".

With price of gas/oil at lowest for a decade thanks to the Arabians, was rather surprised by the agent. Was on  receiving end of some yearn about we're only offering -20pc discount, as if it was in  the national spirit /Corvid related. Decided to be good mannered and listen to the character.  What BS you have to put up with these days  from corporates.

Decided sod it and with bonkers., Elec Ireland offer since April1st is a not so great - 8.5pc , but with 200E off. A quick view of Elec Eire web reveals Bonkers are pocketing 50euro. The actual EE rate offers 250E off. Extensive calculations and stress testing of unit use for cold weather , Elec Eire  are still better offer, changed over on ElecEire site.

In summary I find this whole annual  merry go round a farce and a waste of time/money tying up agents time/ paying agents wages to give the illusion of competition while price gouging more vulnerable members of our society, without access to websites/calculators etc.

Also beware flogas are especially bad at returning your cash if you are in credit,. Last year I waited 8 weeks, several calls and then received, yes wait for it, a Hand Written Cheque for amount due,  in the 21st century.  Priceless! 
Fidel


----------



## Protocol (3 Apr 2020)

I am with Energia, discount over.

Now paying 19.98 cent ex VAT and 6.25 gas ex VAT.

I rang Energia, they offered 20% off elec, to 15.98, and 19% off gas, to 5.06.

They also offered to discount the previous bill that wasn't discounted.

I will look around for 30% off elec.


----------

